# First time Polishing my NHB Civic



## Burgs (Jul 16, 2013)

So wanting to get set up with a Machine Polisher, definitely thinking of going down this route so i can get better results for my paintwork on my Honda Civic Type R which is in the Nighthawk Black. However i know how soft the paint is on this and swirls very easily. I guess i want to be safe, so any particular brand that works best or products?

I was thinking going down the DA route aswell, maybe start off with a Meguiar's and there compound 105 and finishing 205 Mirror Glaze Polishes. Been watching Junkmans Videos, but didn't know whether this applies to soft paints too. Would this be a good start or is it going to be too much for the soft paint 

I know you guys are full of knowledge on here, so fire away!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Megs G220 or DAS-6
I have a Porter Cable 7424, which the above two are pretty much based on.

Sonus SFX2 polishing pads should be enough or Lake Country Orange Light cutting/polishing pads.

Not used Megs compounds/polishes before - have you thought about Dodo Juice Lime Prime, being as the paint is notoriously soft? You may have enough correction in that?
(not the lime prime lite though, thats non abrasive)

Poorboys Black hole glaze after to fill any deeper defects.

I had a silver EP3 but paint on that seemed pretty tough.
You never know, you may even get away with AG SRP!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If the paint is soft you may find 205 is enough although I would be tempted to get a bottle of Ultimate Compound just in case


----------



## Burgs (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome, gives me somewhere to start. 

I think i'll probably try the DAS-6 combined with the megs 205 and i'll buy some 105 just to make sure.

I'll look into the Dodo Juice products as ive not really used any before. Already got the AG SRP so can try that anyways, but deffo want to try and correct it rather than fill the swirls. At the moment i use Black Hole and get good results, just doesn't seem to last very long at all.

Investing in a DA would deffo get better results with these products aswell. Any places i can get a DAS-6 from that would be cheaper than most or any particular sites?

Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I think a standard DAS6 is around £85, it is worth checking the retailers sections to see who gives what discounts. 

105 is a really good product but can be a bit dusty sometimes. The Ultimate Compound is apparently a step less aggressive but has more lubrication which may be more useful and can be bought at Halfords etc for around £10


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

cleanyourcar.co.uk

i4detailing.co.uk


DAS6 or Kestrel available for decent £££


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I think you'll find 205 with a green hex pad will do a good job mate. I had a Milano ep3 and also have a NHB fn2 and use menzerna super finish with a green pad and it came up great!


----------



## Burgs (Jul 16, 2013)

I hate it when i get buying stuff...

I was on cleanyoucar just to buy a polisher, next thing i ended up spending even more on other things haha!

Think i ended up spending about £250.

pftt...atleast it'll all go to good use!


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I take it you've got all the stuff to prepare the paint with before polishing?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I used Megs 205 on a white Hex pad when I detailed my brother's Milano Red Honda Civic. Came up a treat.


----------



## bennyboi (Aug 26, 2014)

i used scholl s40 with orange hex pad  on my milano fn2


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

105 is too aggressive and not needed on Honda paint as you will remove more clearcoat than necessary, 205 on a white hex pad is quite sufficient


----------

